# 2007 Halloween Party & Haunt theme



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

How about Heaven and Hell? One of the local (Boise) bars did this last weekend. At The Costume Shop Saturday we sold alot of red/black makeup and white/black wings, halos and horns. There was even a Devilvis (Devil Elvis). 

They also do a Pimp's and Ho's Party. 

Me, personally, I don't like to do themes, it's too limiting.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Heaven and hell is very cool.
I end up doing a theme for my Parties.It makes the invites fun and gives people idea's.They don't have to dress up like the theme but it sure is fun.
I like to change my props around each year and add new ones with the old.
I decorate my yard,garage and the entire house. so for me the theme idea helps me out.

any other ideas.???


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I like a theme to give the party a personality and a focus for the invites. I did pirates last year and am carrying that on to this year. But next year I am leaning towards Vampires. So am presently gathering ideas for both.

I still use all of my halloween decorations. I just take the theme and focus that on the invitations, costumes for hubby and I and try to organize any decorations I have that pertain to the theme into a more cohesive design.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I usually have themes. Sometimes I loosely base them off my costume. When I did Tombraider, I did a graveyard. When I did Harry Potter, I had snakes & spiders everywhere. And last year I was Jack Sparrow and did the pirates thing...

This year I have no idea.....but these ideas could be neat....

Terror Train...I loved that movie as a kid.
Vintage Halloween....old skool decorations and crepe paper like in the good ole school days!
I really like the Dracula's castle idea....I invision lots of black & red satin....
My dream is to do a Hellraiser theme. I did my powder room in it one year, but I'd love to do a whole Cenibites theme.
What about a party theme based off of Stephen King novels? Could be kinda cool!


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

I find that with whatever theme i choose, my guests dress up more


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I am doing a vampire/Dracula theme this year. I also thought about these for my next parties:
Mummies tomb/curse
Sleepaway Camp/Friday the 13th
Psycho Circus(clowns, say no more!!)
Beetlejuice/Tim Burton films
Ghosttown

I like to make the invites, decorations and food all match my theme. That way every year is different and people get more excited.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe witches/voodoo?

I tried doing it last year (first year ever for a theme here), and I got too late a start, so I didn't get a whole lot done for it, but it gave me a jump start on the pirates theme for this year since I can use the voodoo stuff for that.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Since I'm doing pirates again I am leaning towards the POTC2's voodoo house for kitchen ideas. There already are some good ones in my "house after party" thread. 

I'll post everything I come up with and am inspired by there, so feel free to steal what you want and add ideas, Ghostess!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We are doing a Psycho theme... not sure how we'll pull it off, but we will have the movie projecting onto the house, bates motel sign, bloody bathrooms, etc... 

Costume theme would be complimentary to it. Perhaps all Norman/Mother... or famous movie murderers, etc...

The only catch is I have so much awesome general HW stuff, it will just be mixed in.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I use themes to help me decorate....it gives me inspiration & helps me keep a focus. I absolutely swore I WAS NOT having a party this year but I was ganged up on after a few cocktails.....no I'm stuck. Having a party again! 

We're doing a torture theme/dungeon I think. After all, we are in an unifinished basement. Wouldn't that be fun to dress like a dominatrix?!!!! Hmmm......


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Jackielantern said:


> I use themes to help me decorate....it gives me inspiration & helps me keep a focus. I absolutely swore I WAS NOT having a party this year but I was ganged up on after a few cocktails.....no I'm stuck. Having a party again!
> 
> We're doing a torture theme/dungeon I think. After all, we are in an unifinished basement. Wouldn't that be fun to dress like a dominatrix?!!!! Hmmm......


I can see lots of chains and things hanging from the walls! A faux wooden dungeon door with a giant ring! And lots of torture devices, like all of your workout equipment!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

In honor of this being the year for the last Harry Potter book, we are doing a Harry Potter themed party. As a matter of fact, I just bought a "crystal ball" for the Divination classroom today at Spencers. We'll make different "classrooms" around the house, (I figure the "potions" classroom could be the bar! ) lots of spiders, owls, and snakes, Moaning Myrtle in the bathroom. Anybody got any other suggestions?


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

*Party and Haunt themes*

1st time poster here.... we have been using themes for a few years for our annual party. Have used:
Haunted Mardi Gras 
Pirates
Medieval 
I'm forgetting one...oh well. This year's theme is murder mysteries. We're decorating the house using the Clue game as the base theme. We'll have our livingroom decorated as "The Dining Room", the kitchen/diningroom will be "The Kitchen", the master bedroom will be "The Billiard Room", complete with a billiard table built over the bed (decoration only of course!). Our familyroom will be "The Lounge", our patio and decking (with barbecue & bar) will be "The Conservatory". Oh, and people will enter through our side yard into "The Study", will then go through "The Library" (complete with fake fireplace and chairs with skeleton dressed in smoking jacket and holding a pipe). The Library will be our photo op place...that works great! As people come into the party we have them sit/stand at the photo op and we take several photos. It was a big hit last year with our skeleton king on his throne.

Next year we're already thinking of doing the haunted Hollywood theme. We still decorate using the tons of Halloween stuff we have...we just incorporate the theme into everything.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

"Clue" is an awesome theme!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

MHooch said:


> In honor of this being the year for the last Harry Potter book, we are doing a Harry Potter themed party. As a matter of fact, I just bought a "crystal ball" for the Divination classroom today at Spencers. We'll make different "classrooms" around the house, (I figure the "potions" classroom could be the bar! ) lots of spiders, owls, and snakes, Moaning Myrtle in the bathroom. Anybody got any other suggestions?



I did Harry Potter year before last. I LOVE the classroom idea! If I had a big enough place I would've loved to do that! I did a lot of spiders and also snakes since Harry is a Parcel tongue. Also, what about some Dementors at the door? That would be very cool!


----------



## HallowQueen (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi folks! Just a note to any who plan to do a pirate theme - they have some really neat bath products at Walmart now related to the third POC movie. There are clear plastic chests with round bath fizzies in an Aztec gold wrapper and skull shaped fizzies as well. The best thing is the skull shaped soap on a small loop! These would make great goody bag stuffers or prizes! They weren't the easiest things to find either - on an endcap in HBA area.


----------



## Hel the Witch (Jun 20, 2007)

*How about a Haunted Luau????*

How about a Haunted Luau????

Pirates/Ships/Skeletons/Leis and Grass Skirts/Hidden Treasure

Send out invites rolled and inside small bottles...like a message in a bottle from the sea.


----------



## Corpse Bride (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow you guys have some really good ideas, I'm going to have to add some of them to my list of things to do. 

Last year we kinda did a Corpse Bride thing (hence my name) because last year we got married (October Friday the 13th). Not sure yet what the theme will be this year. 

Whatever theme we have for the year we pretty much add it to everything else we have. Each year we like to add to our yard haunt. Last year was the first year we had people actually walking through the yard. Or plan is to pretty much add to it each year. 

The food each year changes with the theme.


----------



## Hel the Witch (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll probably do Witches again this year...something dark!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

IshWitch: We're on the same wave length! lol I had the same thought about the chains! I found a hardware store that sells black plastic chain by the foot. Should be pretty affordable that way. We also plan on having wrist & ankle shackles in various places. We already have an electric chair. I think it would be really cool to have one of those medieval stretching table things. (i'm pretty sure that's the official term  LOL

Good one about the exercise equipment....maybe I should put the treadmill down there too!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I think the streching table is called 'a rack'.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw something on a special called "Extreme Halloween" where a lady hosts an annual Witch party, where all her party goers come dressed in various forms of witches, including the men. 

It was interesting to see what each person came up with and no one just stuck with store bought costumes either. They all added their own personal touches. 


As for more themes - I was thinking about making mine party this year - Come as your favorite killer or victim. Interesting to who comes as what..

Take care - Miss Java Violet


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

We always do a theme too. I agree that if you have friends who are a bit apathetic, it helps put them in costume mode. (Gee, some of my friends really ARE lame....LOL)

Anyway, we've done in the past: 
Magickal Masquerade (anything magickal, including my brother who came as a purple fairy)
Gothic Gathering (lots of black, black, black)
Pirates
Vampires

This year it's the Old West - the Living Room will be a haunted Saloon complete with bar and poker tables. The front yard/porch will be decorated with a hitching post, wagon wheels, water barrel (probably with skelly legs & arms hanging out) and so on. Costumes could be: Billy the Kid, Annie Oakley, Saloon girls, Native Americans and so on....

I wanted something different than the usual. And I'm taking ALL suggestions for spooking it up a bit!!


----------



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm also doing a Haunted Hollywood theme this year (and any suggestions or ideas for it are always welcome). Some past themes have been abandoned mental hospital, devils angels and famous dead people, 80's theme (with each room based on an 80's horror movie), fairytales gone wrong, and superheros cartoon characters and villains.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

MHooch said:


> In honor of this being the year for the last Harry Potter book, we are doing a Harry Potter themed party. As a matter of fact, I just bought a "crystal ball" for the Divination classroom today at Spencers. We'll make different "classrooms" around the house, (I figure the "potions" classroom could be the bar! ) lots of spiders, owls, and snakes, Moaning Myrtle in the bathroom. Anybody got any other suggestions?


I hosted a Harry party for my son's b'day. The biggest hit for the kids was kool-aid that i put into different potion bottles. The got to mix the different flavors and the we added the "crystals", which were pop rocks. They popped in the drink and in their mouths. I draped lots of strings of white lights from the ceiling to kind of make it look like the candles floating above the hall tables.


----------



## rusty86 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Themes*

Last Year We Did"rock & Roll Dead Or Alive" People Came As Famous Singers Dead Or Alive And Even Lip-synched Their Most Famous Songs. Everyone Was Totally Into It And Had A Blast. As Far As Decorating I Just Did A Horror And Ghoulish Haunted House .

Rusty


----------



## jesstyler (Sep 26, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> Maybe witches/voodoo?
> 
> I tried doing it last year (first year ever for a theme here), and I got too late a start, so I didn't get a whole lot done for it, but it gave me a jump start on the pirates theme for this year since I can use the voodoo stuff for that.


OOH, the Voodoo theme is my theme for next year! (Yes, I'm weird and already thinking that far ahead!) Please share your ideas!

I've been trying to find some voodoo stuff online, but no dice


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

This year I am doing a murder mystery I call "Grim Fairy Tales". We invited 90 or so people, but there are only eight suspects/characters in the mystery. The rest of the guests are the "detectives" who must solve the crime. The fairy tale theme really only applies to the eight characters invloved in the mystery, and the decor is my general Halloween undead/ghost sort of theme. The base plot is that Little Red Riding Hood's Granny gets killed on the night she is throwing a Halloween party. I'll let you know how it works, as this is the first time we are doing this.


----------

